# Flowering in 2 gallon pots...



## Tact (Jan 12, 2010)

Quick question:

I am on week 7 veg with 11 White Russian (non-feminized), 1 Lemon Skunk (feminized), 1 LA Woman (feminized). They are all in 2 gallon square pots, see attached picture below. Now for the kicker, apparently (very clear pre-flowers) I have a 100% female rate, even all 11 of the regular seed White Russians are females (beginners luck). The LS, and LA W, both are throwing out white pistil hairs as well (Y/V white hairs like the WR plants) but those could go hermie I suppose. 

*My question is will these guys get rootbound in 2 gallon pots?*

I question that I have the room for 13 5-gallon pots. Right now the plants are all around 9"-11" tall with one week to go till I flip to flowering. Though I *do* have _11_ 5-gallon square pots on hand, I think if I put them in the 5-gallon pots they will get _to_ spread out under the single 1000w light. 

The reflector hood measures about 36" x 26", slightly larger then the footprint of 12 of the 2-gallon square pots (one pot is off to its side).

Thoughts, opinions? As a reference, the table that the pots sit on, is roughly the footprint of the 5-gallon square pot picture, minus the #13 pot that would have to be off to the side somewhere.

Rootbound or no rootbound in 2 gallon pots?

Disclaimer: DOS has been my steadfast mentor throughout this grow, I got his opinion and I hold it to the highest regard, just seeing what the rest of you expert farmers feel (those with the expierence that is).


----------



## polish (Jan 12, 2010)

hi there!
7 weeks of veg!
i never pas 4 be honest. they will double the high at least when u put them to flo!!!


----------



## Tact (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone have any input here on rootbound issue?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 12, 2010)

Yup they will and you'll have to feed them more nutes...   Maybe ask how many growers have finished plants in 2 gal pots...  

:holysheep:​
And if you transplant them into larger pots you'll get more buds but get less light to those buds because you cant spread things out and maintain adequate light for 13, 5 gal pots...   You got a harem of ladies there...   gotta keep em small and feed a bit more from the nute bottles...:hubba: 

Peace!


----------



## Alistair (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, those will be root bound after one more week of vegetative growth and at least 8 weeks of flowering.  I'd  put those into your 5 gallon pots and discard the weakest females. 11 plants in 5 gallon pots should yield just as much, if not more, than 13 plants in 2 gallon pots.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 12, 2010)

:yeahthat: OR 12 in 3 gal pots... OR...


----------



## Tact (Jan 12, 2010)

Let me put this out there also.

Research on my White Russian strain points to a fairly long flowering cycle 10 weeks not being uncommon for full trich development. So we would be looking at 11 more weeks in 2 gallon pots from today, they have been in them less then 2 full weeks more like 10 days, I see roots in the bottom drain holes just a FYI.

DOS, 3 gallon pots is an idea, thats another $100 to drop on pots though, damnit, damn these plants and their high female ratio! Maybe I could just put them in a massive indoor hotub via craigslist! JK.

I could maybe make a mother out of one of them for the time being and go with the 12 plant 5-gallon footprint from the pic, the question is, will they get enough light under the single 1000w, the footprint woudl be extending beyond the diameter of the reflector hood.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 12, 2010)

Tact said:
			
		

> DOS, 3 gallon pots is an idea, thats another $100 to drop on pots though, damnit, damn these plants and their high female ratio! Maybe I could just put them in a massive indoor hotub via craigslist! JK.



What IF... you use 5 gal pots and just fill them up with 3 gals of soil? 

Where do you buy your pots...  oh yah you get those high falutin' heavy duty containers...   $10 each...   You could flower 9 of them now in 5 gal pots too...  and put the other 4 aside to veg for 10 weeks and do 4 monsters in 7 gal or larger next time...:hubba:

It's just when I'm doing 'strain research' with a seedling run to find a pheno I'd rather get all the research out of the way while I can compare them all side by side and hit by hit after harvest...  And dunno if vegging LS for 10 more weeks is feasible with the Sativa dominant genes...   but you could always veg the LS, take some clones and do several LS at one time the next run and pack the 12 WR's under the 1K in 5 gal pots...  just move them around frequently for even light coverage and growth...  always putting the shorter ones closest to the light...

Hmmmmm....


----------



## Tact (Jan 12, 2010)

LMAO. The Benteleys of pots you could say that.

_With a chrome finish and digital hydro-static temerature reader featuring a news ticker from a programmable news service via Wi-Fi, are you conservative, Fox News, if liberal, CNN, facts and no opinions you say, BBC, THE CHOICE IS YOURS WITH THE POT-O-MATIC 8000 POWERED BY PENTIUM!_

Seriouslly though may as well be, the horrible, overpriced-corporate hydro hut of despair.. Worms Way is my source, and actually before I even read your post I made these two purchases online, I REFUSE TO DRIVE THERE AGAIN DOS.

hXXp://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=GSP218&AC=1

hXXp://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SR313&AC=1

I got 2 of the pots, and 1 bag of the rocks, it rhymes. 

There is fairly big drainage holes on the bottom so I think I will have to block them with a few rocks each, and yes it was a total ripoff to have a 13LB bag of rocks shipped to me, but you know what? I can't in good mental health make another drive to that store for at least 1 year. I already bought 6 bags of FFOF and 1 of LW I have yet to open so I do not have to return for soil anytime soon, SCREW THE WORM, DOWN WITH THE WORM, THE WORM = OPPRESION. 

Back to the topic:

The real question is, the footprint of 12 pots under the single 1000w light, or should I do your idea of flower 8, store 4, this would give me 4 WR plants as mothers.. kinda, or in a holding pattern I guess. Then I wouldnt have to mess with clones from the WR just the LS and LA W, I could pillage their foliage for celluouse DNA, like a Viking horticulturist, FROM SHIPS TO SHORE WE COME FOR YOUR PLANTS!!


:holysheep:


----------



## Mokey1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Please correct me if I'm wrong.  I thought the roots slowed down and almost stopped growing once you went 12-12.  Am I wrong on this?  If that was the case it wouldn't make much sense to up to size pot right before going 12-12.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 12, 2010)

Watever you do put them in 5 gal pots with 5 gals of soil! if u have the room to keep 4 mothers to DO IT! i love having mothers cuz then u have clones whenever u want and u dont have to go to the co op and donate $10 -$20 every lil baby! 

if u dont have the room 12 plants will do fine in 5 gals as i have done 20 in 5 gals pots under 1 1000watter and yielded shortly under a lb! its pretty much watever u want to do, both would work! theres a thousands ways to do 1 thing, good luck post some pics when u get done


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 12, 2010)

Tactician...  

The options are all out there.   Ya know who's talking here... :ignore: the guy with a Mandala Ganesh plant in 5 gal pot and another TGA Deep Purple plant in a 10 gal pot...:hubba:  Dont get me wrong... the BIGGER the better imho...  but I'd be tempted to top them to encourage 4 main branches and let them ride in 2 gal pots... more than likely pulling between 1.5 and 2 oz. each... and seeing what the BEST pheno(s) is (are) to keep out of the run...  I'd take clones now from all of them, root and keep them along with the LS in the veg tent, and flower out the 12...   Since you'd rather not top them your first time flowering, 5 gal pots would work great if you keep them all as single cola plants.  Prune the undergrowth shoots that wont see any sun and flower them while they are relatively small...  15-17" and BAM!  You'll have more buds sooner with less veg time and a host of WR phenos to choose the keeper(s) from.  For you next run you'll have many WR females ready to go along with your LS waiting in the wings and you can then cull down your WR mom to however many you end up liking as phenos...



			
				Mokey1 said:
			
		

> Please correct me if I'm wrong. I thought the roots slowed down and almost stopped growing once you went 12-12. Am I wrong on this? If that was the case it wouldn't make much sense to up to size pot right before going 12-12.



Hey Mokey...

I've done transplanting MANY times after switching to 12/12 and roots are always growing and filling the available soil space.  The roots are also exploring for new soil and moisture if you let your pots adequately dry out between waterings.  By the time I harvest I usually have a really solid rootball whatever size pot I end up with...   Usually by the time my plants are finished vegging the soil they are in is getting a bit tired and transplanting the plants also gives them a fresh new banquet of organic soil to pull nutrition out of...   All the more reason to transplant!

Peace!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 12, 2010)

7 weeks veg and only 12"? 

Hell yes, put them in huge pots and pound them with light. Dont skimp on nothing.

Edit: Ppl do transplants too much imo. Rooted clone straight to monster pot filled with super soil.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a sugestion but if u dont want to keep 4 mothers u could always keep them root locked and hedge them till the others finish. Then give them a root trim put them in the 5gallons and they should go nuts lot of extra work but a thought.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 12, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Tactician...
> 
> The options are all out there.   Ya know who's talking here... :ignore: the guy with a Mandala Ganesh plant in 5 gal pot and another TGA Deep Purple plant in a 10 gal pot...:hubba:  Dont get me wrong... the BIGGER the better imho...  but I'd be tempted to top them to encourage 4 main branches and let them ride in 2 gal pots... more than likely pulling between 1.5 and 2 oz. each... and seeing what the BEST pheno(s) is (are) to keep out of the run...  I'd take clones now from all of them, root and keep them along with the LS in the veg tent, and flower out the 12...   Since you'd rather not top them your first time flowering, 5 gal pots would work great if you keep them all as single cola plants.  Prune the undergrowth shoots that wont see any sun and flower them while they are relatively small...  15-17" and BAM!  You'll have more buds sooner with less veg time and a host of WR phenos to choose the keeper(s) from.  For you next run you'll have many WR females ready to go along with your LS waiting in the wings and you can then cull down your WR mom to however many you end up liking as phenos...
> 
> ...


:yeahthat: 

The plants don't stop just because they are in flower.:hubba:   I also transplant at flowering and end up if not rootbound, close to.

DD


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 12, 2010)

Lowes


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 12, 2010)

:hubba: :banana: :hubba:
:yay::dancing::yay::dancing::yay:​

:beatnik:



:holysheep:​


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 13, 2010)

I would transplant...the smalles pots I use are 3 gallon, and I use those for clones that have only vegged for a few 3 to 4 weeks.  bigger plants are always in at least 5 gallons.  Had you already started flowering I would say leave them, as it's not worth the risk of stress to transplant during flowering, but since your in veg, I do it.  Mine are in a little over 5 gallon trashcans (square 21 qt) $2.99 at meijers, vegged for 2 months, and I bet the roots are pretty abundant when I harvest.  I like 4 gallon grow bags myself for the average grow, but I wanted these to veg a little longer...good luck tact!


----------



## gangalama (Jan 13, 2010)

you can keep em in there if you really want to. ur plants wont reach there full potential though. plus ur gonna have to water more frequently. if you dont wanna spend on buckets buy grow bags, theyre real cheap and work great. I use em.


----------



## Tact (Jan 13, 2010)

An update:

I will be putting all 13 plants into 5 gallons buckets this week, the LS (Sat dominant) will go in a clone/veg tent along with an 8-site daisy bubbler under an 8-bulb 2 foot fluro. I will put the 12 other plants in a 3x4 array, which will be 3'x4' (12" pots squared) under the 1000w HPS. They will be moved to shelving grates that are positioned over an XXL dog crate tray, this way I can water the plants on the grate and the tray catches the runoff water which I then shop-vac up for easy cleanup. The tray and grates will be about an inch and a half off the ground, with the pot size and plants at around 12" it will give them 38" to the light, if the plants double in flower they will then be about 14" away from the light. The glass under my bulb is cool to the touch thanks to an air cooled hood powered by 30 degree weather being sucked through it via a 630 CFM blower, so not concerned about any burn, as of now the plants are only 16" from the light but up on a table. Going to clean up some sucker-shoots in the lower branches when my fluro light arrive and use them for clones and throw the rest away. Don't think I am going to top on this run, but will top the clones for round 2 when I flower the LS.

LF, do you think 8 weeks will be long enough veg for these guys? They are all pretty stout, the tallest is only 11" while most are between 9"-10" with the shortest (LA Woman feminized) only 7" tall. They were in 1.4 L (1/3rd of a gallon) pots until week 5 and were heavily rootbound when I transplanted them into the 2-gallon pots they are in now, this resulted in some stunted growth along with pH issues early on. Should I veg these guys for a total of 10 weeks, that would be 3 more weeks as of yesterday. I am eager to get them flowering so I can get some bud growing already, been dry and weedless for 4 months now, and if I flower on Tuesday for 10 weeks (what the strain seems to call for) its another 4 months away till I have a harvest! In the end whats 2 more weeks I guess if its necessary. Beginning to end with 8 weeks veg would be 18 weeks, with 10 weeks veg would be 20 weeks, not counting the germ, almost half a year! Bleh, I guess I should just think of it as an investment because I have to imagine the harvest will deliver enough to last me at least another 6 months, AT LEAST, I don't deal.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 13, 2010)

Man that is entirely up to you, longer veg definately won't hurt anything.  Yeah that sucks about the rootbound, and pH issues, and explains why they didn't get the growth they should have.  But you learned something from it, and that is whats important!  I also understand wanting to get some meds to.  If it were me I would probably veg longer, but thats easy for me to say, as I have partially full jars from last grow.  Yeah if I was dry I would probably flower them to...thinking the next grow will be better, able to move clones right into flowering when these are done etc...and you will have had them in decent pots this time.  I would probably do what you are doing to man!  It's hard to go without...lol

I continue to cut sucker branches into the first 2 weeks of flower, then I leave it alone...I don't think I need to tell you, but will just to be safe.  Don't cut all the branches at the same time.  a little here, wait a week, a little more wait a week...etc.  You will find that you get alot of suckers stretching in flower that you don't even see now, is my reason for telling you this.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 13, 2010)

You will be fine.

Get some b-cuzz and make a compost tea using great white. Killer roots man.

Its doable, you just need the correct products. 

...or you can top the crap out of them.


----------



## Tact (Jan 14, 2010)

Yo, just thought I would update you guys with a pic. Transplanted all 13 2-gallon pots into 5-gallon pots today. I added 3 TBSP of dolomite sweet lime (the 2 gallon pots have 2 TBSP) and cut the FFOF with 20% chunky perlite. Gave them a good watering, and put them on the ground on the new dog-tray/wire shelve watering contraption, they are all 29" from the light and I anticipate them doubling in flower. All plants are between 9"-11" tall about.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 14, 2010)

lookin good Tact glad you got it all taken care of.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 14, 2010)

They look great tact...:hubba:  I do think you can get them a lot closer to the light though...  about a foot away since your 1K is air cooled... 

Rock ON!


----------

